
Translating Unix Philosophy into Modern Environments - andrew-lucker
https://medium.com/@andrew_subarctic/translating-unix-philosophy-into-modern-environments-80d7949834f3#.bvxdmfrni
======
wry_discontent
> Unix is for sys-admins, certainly not web apps.

What? Maybe not for using them, but I use Unix tools for creating web apps non
stop. How can you even install npm packages without a terminal?

~~~
andrew-lucker
Same advice as "don't use eval" in Javascript, applies to system calls too.

